# Walnut Hill Carriage Competition 2012



## Dream (Aug 22, 2012)

I just wanted to share some photos from my recent trip to the Walnut Hill Pleasure Show in Pittsford, NY.

The horse is Graham's Queen Bee (Amber) a 5 year old, 36.5", AMHR/ASPC mare that I have been showing for the last 2 years. She is owned by John and Arlene McCallum. At Walnut Hill they only allow Minis 34" and under to be in their Miniature Horse division, forcing horses like Amber into the Small Pony division (up to 12.2HH). I didn't have any expectations for her in the Small Pony division but showing at Walnut Hill is such an amazing experience that I really wanted to go.

I am so excited to say that we won 2 classes and placed well in 2 others earning enough points to be Split A Small Pony Champion! I'm very proud of Amber for showing everyone that Minis are a force to be reckoned with




.

_Plate presentation for our win in Progressive Cones_






_Scurry obstacle_






_Picking up speed in Scurry Obstacle._






_Plate presentation for our Scurry win._






_Entering the water in Cross Country Obstacle_






_In the water crossing!_






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 22, 2012)

Congratulations on your wins! Those are wonderful pictures, you should post them to the driving forum.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that looks like so much fun! Congrats on your placements! You guys look amazing.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, congratulations!! That is really impressive. Some year I might make it to Walnut Hill and I am glad you explained what happens with a B size mini. I knew their mini division was 34" & under so I assumed a B mini was a small pony but so nice to know they CAN be competitive. GREAT JOB and thanks for sharing the pictures. I love your "pony"!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 22, 2012)

Beutiful turnout on a b-u-t-full mini!

Congratulations and thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 22, 2012)

Great pics!!!

I believe a woman that I trimmed her minis/small ponies entered and showed at that same show as well. She was telling me all about it and showed me pics of her past wins and the name of the place sounds really familiar...

I'll see her next week to do more trims, I see how she did too!

Again congrats!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Aug 23, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. Excellent work from both of you.

Angie


----------



## TMR (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations. A win at Walnut Hill is something to be proud of and not easily attainable. For those that don't know, Walnut Hill is one of the largest and most prestigious carriage shows in the US. Its has the who's who of carriage driving competing. You must be on could nine and good for you for showing that yet another mini that can compete with the big guys.


----------



## CZP1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful turnout! I miss going to Walnut Hill! Grew up around there!


----------



## Dream (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone



. I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## shalakominiatureshowhorses (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the pics of ya'll going into the water


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Very elegant turnouts. Enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Kendra (Aug 25, 2012)

Congratulations!! That last photo is AMAZING!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dream, those are outstanding photos of an outstanding turnout. You should be very proud as I'm sure you rightfully are! Amber is amazing and you've done a fine job with her.

Leia


----------

